# are there different transfer papers for polyester and cotton?



## thunderchunky (Jan 17, 2015)

I have two printers setup, one with pigmentn ink for doing cottons and one with dye sublimation ink for polyeter. The question is can I use the same transfer paper with both inks for doing dark transfers?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The sublimation inks are designed to molecularly bond into white polyester and need the appropriate paper, it is more paper like. for the dark shirts you need to use the other printer with paper that is for darks it's more like a thin sheet of white rubber/vinyl that you peel the paper backing off of before melting it onto the surface of the fabric.


----------



## thunderchunky (Jan 17, 2015)

Ya I use the sublimation transfer paper for my mugs and white polyester shirts. I was just wondering if I could use my dark transfer paper on both kinds of fabric with pigment ink for cotton and sublimation ink for polyester. But what you are saying is I would just use my pigment ink for both fabrics because it is not the ink bonding to the shirt,it is just the vinyl. correct?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

For dark shirts yes. for white cotton, get some paper for lights. it won't have the thick white layer . you would do everything the same way your doing the dye sub but the colors wont stay vibrant as long as dye sub on poly. Jetpro soft stretch is my favorite for that.


----------



## thunderchunky (Jan 17, 2015)

Which is exactly what I have for my white cottons. Thanks for the info!


----------

